# 2012 TCBA Catfish Tournament Schedule



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

April 14 

April 28 

May 12 

May 26 

June 9 

June 23 

July 7 

July 21 

August 4 

August 18 

September 1 

September 15 

September 29 

October 13 

October 27 TCBA Catfish Classic 


ALL TOURNAMENTS are scheduled on the Tuscarawas River IF the club PRESIDENT decides to move a tournament for HIGH WATER the tournament will be fished at TAPPAN LAKE !!!! 

A decision will be made on FRIDAY NIGHT AT 6 PM to move a tournament if at all possible. 

IF we would have flooding rains over night the night before a tournament i will TRY to move the tournament by NOON on saturday (the day of the tournament) ........I WILL NOT MAKE ANY DECISIONS BEFORE FRIDAY NIGHT AT 6 PM !!!!

For more info and a schedule email me at [email protected]


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im planning on fishing most of these this year...watch out Floyd! lol


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome you decided to fish most of them now Catfishhunter! I say we both beat floyd just to show people how simple it could be.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Does 2010 ring a bell Brian?


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

What kind of turnouts do these tourneys usually produce?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

The TCBA is a small club, but its a pretty well run tournament. There are usually 15-20 people at the tournaments...

I wont be fishing this weekends tournament as I work til 4pm. But hope to fish at least half of these tournaments this year!:B


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

catfish_hunter said:


> The TCBA is a small club, but its a pretty well run tournament. There are usually 15-20 people at the tournaments...
> 
> I wont be fishing this weekends tournament as I work til 4pm. But hope to fish at least half of these tournaments this year!:B


a little high on estimates Chuck. They get 9-10 a majority of the time the last couple years. 

Hoping to get more people this year, but Brian has been noticeably absent from the net. He has health issues, but claims he's still all for running them. 

I'm still hoping that some of the people that have told me about all the neg stuff they've heard will show up after talking to them about it. Not the best weather and the water is low for a really good spring bite, but hope to see at least 10-12 there first night out.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

yeah thats true...the first couple tournaments there are usually 10-15 then people drop off...


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would love to fish a few of these but I would also like to see a bigger turnout. I love fishing but there is nothing like fishing against 60 other anglers all looking to take that big prize money at Cripple Creek.


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

Any update on how the tourny went?


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

riverpirate2499 said:


> Any update on how the tourny went?


9 entries....if Brians daughter's boyfriend even entered. I left early since I skunked out, but the one guy had a nice little flathead


----------



## Banditman (Jan 23, 2012)

can you fish these tournaments from bank or boat? i have a few friends looking for some catfish tournaments and i was gonna let them know about these.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Banditman said:


> can you fish these tournaments from bank or boat? i have a few friends looking for some catfish tournaments and i was gonna let them know about these.


 Bank only......good luck if they try to get ahold of TCBA. He's supposedly my friend and he doesn't answer the phone and his dad hardly gets an answer half the time. 

best bet is to tell them to show up around 530 next sat.....12th behind Buehler's.


----------

